# [Detente] Pourquoi avez-vous choisi Gentoo ?

## gbetous

Salut !

Suite à une amusante discussion avec kwenspc, je me suis rendu compte qu'on n'est pas sous Gentoo pour la même raison du tout... alors a vos claviers, en espérant avoir été complet !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

bon j'aurai bien voulu en cocher plusieurs mais j'ai choisi l'outil portage, ça m'embête car j'aime aussi vraiment bien le violet   :Laughing: 

----------

## deja_pris

Moi aussi j'aurais bien voulu en cocher plusieurs ): .

Tant pis...

edit : je rentre surtout dans la deuxieme, troisieme et quatrieme categorie... et puis la sixieme

----------

## blasserre

je ne trouve pas la case "pour épater les gonzesses"   :Cool: 

alors j'ai mis pour portage... mais je rentre un peu dans toutes les catégories sauf la dernière 

edit: et la première en fait, qui n'est pas vraiment exacte ou mal formulée

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Suite à une amusante discussion avec kwenspc, je me suis rendu compte qu'on n'est pas sous Gentoo pour la même raison du tout... alors a vos claviers, en espérant avoir été complet !

 

 :Laughing: 

(bon pour moi portage bien sûr,et en second choix si j'avais pu parce que le forum est sympa)

----------

## kopp

J'ai choisi Portage

Au début c'était pour Portage et je veux plus de Mandrake et consor, et je veux pas Debian

Maintenant c'est plus Portage et Forum

Enfin, le fait de configurer d'avoir bien le choix sur ce qu'on compile etc, c'est aussi important.

Le violet j'ai rien contre, et c'est plus cool que le marron d'Ubuntu.

Ah vi, concernant la compilation de tous, je trouve parfois limite chiant de devoir passer du temps à compiler, mais c'est une nécessité pour profiter des autres avantages de Gentoo. (ceci recoupe les propos de kwenspc dans un autre message)Last edited by kopp on Wed Aug 23, 2006 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jim Gentoo

Salut,

J'ai répondu pour ne pas mettre une Febundriva...

Ces distibs qui installent plein de trucs à droite, à gauche dont je ne me sers pas...

Par contre, je bloque toujours sur le violet   :Razz: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> je ne trouve pas la case "pour épater les gonzesses"  
> 
> alors j'ai mis pour portage... mais je rentre un peu dans toutes les catégories sauf la dernière 
> 
> edit: et la première en fait, qui n'est pas vraiment exacte ou mal formulée

 

je pensais que tu mettrais "pour pouvoir faire des vrais concours de quéquettes"....mais c'est dans le même style !    :Laughing: 

Moi, c'est portage aussi, mais il manque une rubrique "pour mettre les mains dans le cambouis".

C'est l'origine de ma venu sur Gentoo, qui est ma première install Linux que je ne connaissais pas avant....

Avec le temps, c'est vrai que Portage est Top. Et que ce forum l'est aussi !

----------

## CryoGen

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> (bon pour moi portage bien sûr,et en second choix si j'avais pu parce que le forum est sympa)

 

+1   :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai choisi la seule qui n'avait absolument rien a voir avec : parce que j'aime bien le violet.

La verite c'est que quelqu'un m'en avait parle, je l'ai essaye et je suis devenu accro (ca se dit et ca s'ecrit comme ca?).

----------

## kopp

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'ai choisi la seule qui n'avait absolument rien a voir avec : parce que j'aime bien le violet.
> 
> La verite c'est que quelqu'un m'en avait parle, je l'ai essaye et je suis devenu accro (ca se dit et ca s'ecrit comme ca?).

 

Ça se dit comme ça mais j'ai aucune idée de la façon dont ça s'écrit. Peut-être à croc mais je ne suis pas sûr.

----------

## titoucha

Il manquait vraimant le choix multiple et le magenta pour kopp car il y avait le violet pour les autres.

----------

## gbetous

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> mais il manque une rubrique "pour mettre les mains dans le cambouis"

 

c'est un peu ce que je veux dire dans : "parce qu'on peut configurer à la mimine tout ce qu'il y a sur notre machine"

----------

## geekounet

Oulà dur le choix ^^

Bah comme Trevoke, quand j'ai voulu essayer Linux, on m'a dit que Gentoo caylebien ©, donc voilà j'y suis et j'y reste ^^

J'ai coché pour Portage parce que c'est vraiment le truc qui me manque quand je vais sur une autre distrib  :Smile: 

Maintenant, je dirai un peu de tout ça :

- le fun de tout compiler  :Laughing: 

- avoir les mains dans le cambouis

- cet outil formidable qu'est Portage  :Very Happy: 

- la doc, les forums et toute la communauté  :Very Happy: 

- pour troller avec les debianeux  :Laughing: 

- ... et parce que j'aime le violet ^^

----------

## idodesuke

{parce qu'on peut compiler à la mimine tout ce qu'il y a sur notre machine,  parce que portage est vraiment un excellent système de paquetage}

Ca va un peu ensemble je trouve, avec une distrib' binaire c'est galère d'installer un logiciel lorsqu'on a que les sources et que les dépendances ne sont pas bonnes des fois il faut trifouiller a tellement de truc que autant se faire un LFS ou mieux utiliser portage! (experience mandrake10.0). En gros la méthode je compile tout grace a portage est la plus efficace na!

parce qu'on peut configurer à la mimine tout ce qu'il y a sur notre machine

bah oui aussi.

Moi aussi je trouve parfois limite chiant de devoir passer du temps à compiler, mais je me dis qu'avec l'évolution des processeurs (dual core etc...) + l'évolution de portage, gentoo finira par avoir l'avantage sur les autres ditrib' niarkniarkniark... on va tous se les faire un par un   :Twisted Evil: 

par contre j'aime bien le violet mais je préfère le marron d'ubuntu ou le bleu de kde ca fait moins dadale.

----------

## titoucha

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> Moi aussi je trouve parfois limite chiant de devoir passer du temps à compiler, mais je me dis qu'avec l'évolution des processeurs (dual core etc...) + l'évolution de portage, gentoo finira par avoir l'avantage sur les autres ditrib' niarkniarkniark... on va tous se les faire un par un  

 

J'ai un dual-core et je dois dire que la compilation je n'y pense même plus tu la lance et tu continues à faire ce que tu veux, c'est vraiment le top et je ne reviendrais pas aux binaires   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

Bof je suis venu pour une raison vraiment idiote, mais je suis resté pour la 6!

----------

## Tom_

Pour moi Gentoo, c'est la liberté de pouvoir installer les programmes que je veux, et quand je veux alors qu'avec une distro binaire on est obligé de se contenter (et de dépendre totalement) de paquets, qui ne sont généralement super à jour, qui ne contiennent que certaines fontionnalités... Ajouté à cela l'excellent Portage, et on obtient une très bonne distro.  :Smile: 

Et pouvoir tester des trucs expérimentaux sans trop de problèmes c'est quand même génial. 

Puis le côté Geek ....   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je suis reste parce que toutes les nanas tombent a mes pieds.. Et avant que les mauvaises langues ne parlent, non, c'est pas a cause de mon haleine.

----------

## kopp

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bof je suis venu pour une raison vraiment idiote

 On veut savoir ! On veut savoir ! On veut savoir ! ...

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Bof je suis venu pour une raison vraiment idiote On veut savoir ! On veut savoir ! On veut savoir ! ...

 

Nan! Tu vas te moquer!

----------

## kopp

C'est pas grave, tout le monde se moque bien de mon magenta hein... j'assume.

En PV si tu assumes pas trop  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Meuh non il osera pas.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bof je suis venu pour une raison vraiment idiote

 

Ah! toi aussi tu aimes bien le violet?   :Very Happy: 

----------> [ ]

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   Bof je suis venu pour une raison vraiment idiote On veut savoir ! On veut savoir ! On veut savoir ! ... 
> 
> Nan! Tu vas te moquer!

 

@t-bow: ta mission :

déterrer le post en question en moins de 5 min

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> C'est pas grave, tout le monde se moque bien de mon magenta hein... j'assume.
> 
> En PV si tu assumes pas trop 

 

C'est vrai que ton magenta...   :Confused: 

Bon c'est con de chez con hein... j'aurais prévenu, donc à la base je connaissais pas trop linux et je faisais une prise de connaissance tout en réunissant le  sous nécessaires pour me monter mon premier pc. Moi petit j'avais été élevé au mac et le truc infame à drapeau qu'y avait sur le pc de la frangine, ben j'en voulais pas, on m'avait parlé de debian machin... Donc je commence à me renseigner sur comment ça marche le machin 1337 de ouf linux là, puis je tombe sur un poste d'un gars genre "gentoo saimieux depuis que j'ai ça j'suis collé à la chaise les cheveux dans le vent ça va trop vite..."

Donc là (je rappele que j'y connaissai rien hein je savais pas que les wm c'était indépendant de la distro etc...!!!) je me retrouve devant lynucs.org, screenshots gentoo, je vois le fameux et célèbre fake de kahakaï et je suis tombé amoureux...   :Embarassed:  Mais bon c'est cette raison débile qui m' ammené là!

Voilà, le premier que je choppe à rigoler je lui en retourne une!

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   C'est pas grave, tout le monde se moque bien de mon magenta hein... j'assume.
> 
> En PV si tu assumes pas trop  
> 
> C'est vrai que ton magenta...  
> ...

 

ralala il a craqué   :Laughing: 

encore un sondage comme ça et il va nous avouer qu'il passe ses dimanches au meetings tuning  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Trevoke

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

C'est pas moi!

Et puis d'abord, hein, moi tu peux pas me taper, j'ai quasiment invente la wall-party !

----------

## titoucha

J'te sens nerveux, nan je ne rigole pas   :Razz: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voilà, le premier que je choppe à rigoler je lui en retourne une!

 

Je t'attend   :Surprised: 

Non ce qui m'a fait marrer c'est surtout le post de l'autre gars : "collé à la chaise les cheveux dans le vents"   :Laughing: 

Le fake de kahakaï je crois pas le connaitre... en tout cas ca me dit rien , je vais chercher  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>         
> 
>    
> 
> C'est pas moi!
> ...

 

Tu fais référence à la fois où tout le monde était en root sur ta machine à matter tes photos de Denise Richards ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ralala il a craqué  
> 
> encore un sondage comme ça et il va nous avouer qu'il passe ses dimanches au meetings tuning 

 

Mais heuuu c'était le Rallye Deutschland WRC, c'est pas un meeting tuning!!!

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*           
> 
>    
> 
> C'est pas moi!
> ...

 

C'était ma machine!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>         
> 
>    
> 
> C'est pas moi!
> ...

 

ah yes me souviens c'était bien sympa d'ailleurs  :Smile:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-285251-highlight-peut+faire+communaut%E9.html

(hum on a dû l'inventer à plusieurs, avec toi, kernel-senseï et quelques autres)

----------

## kopp

Bon bah en fait finnallement ENlight, tu n'as rien de glorieux pour toi  :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

En fait je me souvenais que c'était un avatar de st seya/ style st seya et vous en aviez un tous les deux, j'ai juste mélangé

Sion le fake c'est ici :

http://lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=1856551342405d4c67d6300&m=screen&PHPSESSID=40a1e110d111668bfbec1612542dd476

----------

## CryoGen

ah ben voila j'ai trouvé le fake et effectivement ca donne envie d'aller sous Gentoo ^^

----------

## titoucha

Très marrante les aventures d' Enlight et vraiment très fort le dépannage en direct   :Cool: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bon bah en fait finnallement ENlight, tu n'as rien de glorieux pour toi     
> 
> En fait je me souvenais que c'était un avatar de st seya/ style st seya et vous en aviez un tous les deux, j'ai juste mélangé
> 
> Sion le fake c'est ici :
> ...

 

D'où me viens ce sentiment d'avoir encore manqué une occasion de me la fermer???   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Pour les avatars Trevoke c'était Ikki et moi Doko.

----------

## kopp

Oui ça va les avatars j'avais reconnu les personnages (quoi que j'ai découvert que c'était Doko il y a peu, j'avais jamais vu l'anim avant jusqu'à voir Doko sous cette forme  :Wink: ) C'est plus pour Ikki que j'avias un doute je sais pas pourquoi, peut être a mes vagues souvenris de l'images.

ET pi non, tu n'as pas eu tord, on a bien rigolé !

----------

## dapsaille

Et bah voila, j'arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe ^^

 Bravo Enlight on c'est poilé ... au fait j'ai réinstallé un win98SE pour te mettre une patée à SFA3 sur kaillera :p je te mp des que ca se précise niveau timing ^^

 Sinon oui Ikki super avatar .... :p 

et le fake en question .. sans vouloir pinailler ... 

que voyez vous de fake ?? 

moi je ne vois qu'un xmms ultraskinné , 

des consoles avec transparence et un torsmo modifié .. 

ok y'as 2 3 trucs spaces mais je suis sur que c'est faisable , qui relève le défi ? ^^

Bon sinon je regrette le manque de multichoix dans le vote ... donc j'ai mis que j'aimais dire que j'avais une grosse b......ouquette,

ouais c'est vrai ce forum .... ca craint .. les gens sont trop gentils ca te mange le travail ... 

et puis la febandriva c'est une super distro .. chez les autres

Kopp = User Rep = yakoica ?? et ok le mauve ca te vas pas trop ^^ quoique ca me rapelle la dernière page html/php que j'ai pondu pour ma nana ...

 tu devrais aimer les couleurs :p

http://lamusedapollon.free.fr/05_naissance/01contenu_0a1sem.htm

EDIT= Mon dieu User Representative ..... rhaaa au secours un éducateur ^^ ... 

nan plus sérieusement bravo pour ta promotion et compte sur moi pour te remonter des infos que je juge interessantes ..

----------

## PabOu

Moi j'ai choisi la réponse 2.. et la réponse 3 en fait partie : Portage est un outil super pratique qui m'aide à tout configurer comme je le veux

C'est vrai que plusieurs choix proposés sont alléchants, même si ils sont parfois flous ou qu'ils s'imbriquent l'un dans l'autre (voire se confondent). Mais je crois que chacun le perçoit un peu différemment.

Au final, j'aimerais bien voir le résultat du sondage dans quelques jours :)

----------

## creuvard

J'ai voté "parce qu'on peut configurer à la mimine tout ce qu'il y a sur notre machine".

Quand j'ai commencé sous Gentoo j'avais 2 semaines de Linux derrière moi donc portage n'était pas pour moi l'attrait majeur (et pour cause je ne savais pas ce que c'était) je cherchais juste une distribution qui me correspondait.

Mais maintenant quand je parle de Gentoo je parle dabord de PORTAGE, de la DOC, puis du FORUM.

----------

## yuk159

J'ai voté portage, mais le forum français est important aussi.

J'ai la chance de pouvoir utiliser gentoo tout les jours dans mon travail, et le forum m'a bien préparer à ça.

Sans être un tueur j'arrive aujourd'huit à installer/paramétrer un système comme je l'entend, avec exactement ce que je veux, dans un domaine ou les mecs regarde Linux comme une bête curieuse (vous parle mème pas de Gentoo).

Donc merci aux Devs et merci à tous les participant de ce forum.

----------

## Scullder

Je crois que je peux faire une compétition des raisons de la mort qui tue avec Enlight  :Very Happy: 

En fait j'utilisais debian x86 unstable mais j'avais installé gentoo ~amd64 depuis 2 mois. J'ai tué ma debian en passant à xorg 7  avec un dist-upgrade bourrin, sans me renseigner juste avant. Donc en fait à ce moment là, je suis passé à gentoo juste parce que ça marchait bien  :Very Happy:  Depuis, je n'utilise plus que gentoo.

Bon je suis quand même assez content de portage (principal atout de gentoo à mon avis), et même en ~amd64, c'est stable et bien à jour. J'aime bien l'aspect customisation, lire les doc dans un tty avec links, la ligne de commande  :Very Happy:  Je suis plus près de mon système.

Quand j'ai installé gentoo, j'en ai un peu profité pour essayer des nouvelles choses, entre autres kde 3.5 alors que j'ai utilisé gnome puis xfce avec uniquement des applications gtk pendant plus d'un an (un peu par conscience trollesque). Comme j'ai bien aimé KDE et ses applications, et que mon bureau fonctionnait très bien, j'ai gardé gentoo sans réflechir.

J'ai bien aimé aussi l'aspect configuration, on nous envoie les logiciels en "brut", à nous de configurer. Ca permet d'éviter les désastres comme la config par défaut de kde sous Mandrake|iva.  :Very Happy: 

A côté de ça, il y a l'excellent wiki, les forums et nombreuses documentations qui constituent de très bonnes sources d'informations, ils permettent de rendre gentoo accessible (autre qualité principale), et d'apprendre beaucoup.

----------

## man in the hill

Moi j'ai commencé , il n'y a pas très longtemps à vrai dire , je ne sais plus vraiment comment et ou j'ai entendu parlé de Gnu/Linux mais je me souviens d'être en train de lire des articles sur stallman et sa philosophie et j'ai trouvé cela vraiment révolutionnaire ! Après qques recherches les distros  comme debian, slackware, gentoo brillait au firmament avec des grosses réputations bien hardcore ... 

Ben j'ai commencé avec cette sonorité africaine  ubuntu  et j'ai vraiment galéré   :Laughing:  pour essayé de faire fonctionner ma connexion internet avec mon modem bewan usb st qui n'a jamais fonctionné et j'ai du laisser tombé au bout qques semaines d'acharnement et en essayant d'autres distros comme fedora, suse car je voulais sentir ce vent de liberté  et désespéré j'ai maudi Gnu/Linux et je me suis fais un cd win xp complètement personnalisé avec nlite...

J'y suis revenu en découvrant vmware  qui m'a permis d'installer une debian facilement et de m'habituer à la ligne de commandes  et dès que j'ai eu mon premier routeur  , j'ai basculé ds le monde du logiciel libre et je ne suis plus revenu de l'autre côté, en installant réellement une debian qui m'a reconnu tout mon matos à mon grand étonnement ... Et bein sûr , on est attiré par les étoiles qui brillent et c'est tout naturellement qu' après qques mois avec debian que j'ai voulu relever le défi d'installer une gentoo , le must de toutes les distros ! 

Alors j'ai découvert  la puissance des outils d'admin , la doc + wiki inégalées  et ce forum qui m'impressionnait au début car j'étais persuadé qu'il n'y avait que des geeks qui n'avait pas trop le sens de l'humour ... Et en plus j'aime bien le côté N.Y , Bamako, Madinina (martinique), La Réunion , Belgique, Barcelone , Italie , Suisse , + toutes les région de France , etc ... + j'aime bien le violet et le logo ... Enfin Gentoo pour moi c'est la liberté d'être, de vivre  en adéquation avec sa pensée ... 

                                                                     @ +

----------

## lesourbe

pour le "Geek" Feeling !

----------

## fb99

Moi, j'avais entendu parlé avec mon cousin qu'il y avait un distribution qu'on pouvait installé à partir de rien, alors on s'est trop cool faut qu'on teste. (j e ne connaissais pas LFS, ... , j'étais newb de chez newb) Et comme on avait des vacances ça tombait bien parce qu'avec un 56k c'était un petit peu plus long que maintenant, alors on a pris notre donc notre cd d'install et c'est parti, pour arrivé après trois ou quatre jour un fois un serveur X intallé à des petits carré de toutes les couleurs, mais rien qui ressemble à un espace graphique et c'est là  que le forum intervient. (l'autre coup je suis tombé sur un de mes premiers threads hai. ) Des gens super qui nous ont bien aider et motiver.

Et comme par principe j'aimais pas windows et sa potilique alors que l'"esprit" linux, de partage me correspondait plus et m'authorisait enfin "à réver" sur un avenir meilleur. Sur ce forum, j'y ai rencontré des gens basé plus sur "l'être" que sur "l'avoir" et ça c'était agréable dans un société comme la notre. Et j'ai quitté M$ mais si presque rien ne marchait sur mon ordi à l'époque (j'adore la découverte).

Même si je suis un peu en background sur ce forum, j'y passe tous les jours, et dès que je ne sais pas quoi faire sur mon ordi. Je ne dit pas grand chose car c'est souvent des conneries et en plus y'a des types on dirait qu'il passe leur vie ici ( vu la vitesse des réponses). Donc moi si je suis ici c'est pour le forum et les idées que Linux véhicule.

----------

## zuluxxx

[troll] Pasque quand j'ai commencé linux il y a 4 ans Debian était sous XFree3 Kde 2.2 (et pour quelques années encore) [/troll]

J'ai voté portage pasque ca rentre la dedans, en fait portage peut recouper pas mal de choses: cohabitation stable/unstable excellente, tree extremement fourni sans installer des reps unnofficiels (premiers à avoir nvidia, cedega, adobe, skype etc), possibilité de USE flags etc

et aussi pasque ct le défi de partir sur gentoo en première distro (CF caractère formateur. Qui de chez Mandriva sait recompiler un noyau aujourd'hui)

----------

## daiji

J'ai voté Portage, bien que ce ne soit pas son seul avantage.. J'ai passé par Fedora et Debian qui ne m'ont jamais conviancues, ensuite je me suis lancé il y a 2 ans dans une Gentoo, pour voir (pour le coté geek aussi), je pensait pas la garder. Finalement il s'est avéré que je ne pouvais plus m'en passer ! J'ai un peu galéré au début (pilote graphique buggée), mais j'ai finit par l'adopter à temps plein! Portage outil aussi agréable que pratique, aucune autre distribution que j'ai pu voir et essayé n'apporte autant de souplesse d'utilisation. Il y a une documentation béton avec un wiki également. un forum plus que sympatique, même si je ne participe pas beaucoup, je vous lis tous les jours   :Very Happy: 

Sinon je dois dire que j'ai appris beaucoup avec Gentoo, je sais comment marche la distrib, ou je dois chercher quand j'ai un problème, etc.. Ce que je n'ai même jamais pu rêver avant   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ho et puis le violet.. c'est pas si mal finalement   :Wink: 

----------

## TTK

Salut

J'aime bien linux, et en particulier gentoo, parce qu'en ce moment même je suis en train de l'installer (comme sur des roulettes) via putty sur une machine qui est chez moi ... L'install de base la nuit dernière jusqu'au reboot + sshd a été un peu longue quand même pour cause de recompilation de glibc et d'utilisation de genkernel. Mais je dormais  :Wink: 

Au ptit dej', reboot + sshd, qques tests, un peu de "eye candy" pour avoir un bootsplash, 2/3 emerges de base (vim, screen, ccache) et je pars au taf. Là putty + screen + emerge xorg-x11 + screen detach)

Linux c'est cool, gentoo encore plus.

----------

## zuluxxx

TTK: Je suis d'accord que SSH sauve la vie pour installer gentoo surtout sur une machine un peu lente mais je vois pas en quoi c'est un avantage sur les autres distro qui on aussi ssh et des outils console de gestion de paquets.

----------

## Trevoke

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  Gentoo pour moi c'est la liberté d'être, de vivre  en adéquation avec sa pensée ... 

 

Kumbayaaaaaaa mes freres, kumbayaaaaaaa..   :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

Pourquoi Gentoo ? :

- parce que portage !

- parce que aussi bon pour les serveurs que pour les desktops

- parce que bien géré, en pleine évolution

- parce que le forum

- parce que c'est le meilleur que je connaisse

- parce que je le trouve largement assez puissant et plutot facile (contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire au début !)

voilou   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Sachant que pour me mettre sérieusement à Linux à la maison (en dehors de la FAC) je voulais une distribution non-toutenainoukonkomprendrien, c'est la qualité de la doc gentoo et le dynamisme du forum qui m'ont fait prendre ma décision.

'Toutes façons, je savais pas ce qu'était portage avant de lire la doc pendant que le stage1 compilait (kéké powa!   :Rolling Eyes: )

Ouais, les zamis, Gentoo c'est aussi vous  :Wink: 

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

J'ai choisi Gentoo pour pouvoir tester plusieurs distribs.

Gentoo est le top pour rebooter le plus vite (surtout associé avec une fluxbox), mais j'ai eu pas mal de souci pour garder mon portage à jour. Alors je lis et je relis la doc sur portage, histoire de pas recommencer les mêmes erreurs.

J'pense qu'au bout de la dixième installation, je l'installerai en moins de 3 heures   :Very Happy: 

Sinon, c'est chouette le violet :p

----------

## Temet

Perso, je l'ai d'abord mise sur une partoche test ... j'en voulais quand même, pour la réinstaller 3 jours plus tard en OS principal.

J'ai adoré Portage, la doc, la personnalisation!

Après le forum, pareil, surtout mon sauveur récurrent : kwenspc  :Wink: 

Par contre, j'ai testé (j'ai une partoche de 7 Go faite pour ça) la dernière openSUSE ... et j'avoue qu'elle m'a grave fait de l'oeil.

Le KDE est léché, XGL s'installe en deux clics et 2 minutes ... et marche nickel.

Tout est reconnu ... sérieux elle déchire bien quand même.

M'enfin je suis resté sous Gentoo  :Wink:  (c'est vraiment la lenteur des outils qui m'a gavée)

----------

## Trevoke

J'imagine Temet qui montre OpenSUSE a un de ses copains:

Copain : "Oua c'est super joli! On fait quoi avec?"

Temet : "Rien, c'est trop lent."

----------

## Temet

Eh eh.

Tu sais, j'ai un pote qui me dit : "Je pourrais pas avoir le même lecteur de musique chez moi?".

> Non tu ne peux pas, abruti de windowsien.

openSUSE, tu devrais l'essayer avant de troller  :Wink: . Faut juste pas utiliser Yast en tant que gestionnaire de paquets... (oui je sais, un comble).

Sinon, XGL, c'est pas lent du tout, j'ai tout fait bouger comme un malade ... vu que c'est la 6600 GT qui bosse, mon CPU dépasse pas les ... 2%. Mais bon, ça m'a saoulé... surtout les fenêtres flamby  :Mad: 

----------

## deja_pris

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*    Gentoo pour moi c'est la liberté d'être, de vivre  en adéquation avec sa pensée ...  
> 
> Kumbayaaaaaaa mes freres, kumbayaaaaaaa..  

 

 *Cartman wrote:*   

>  ma maman, elle m'a dit qu'il y avait plein de hippies en Europe 

 

----------

## Trevoke

Rate, j'habite aux US  :Smile: 

Temet : je trolle dans le vent, je sais, parce que Novell fait quand meme du bon boulot.

----------

## theniaky

J'ai installé ma gentoo après avoir longuement morflé pour installer ma carte ati sous debian, et aussi parce que j'avais des soucis de codecs avec mplayer et là un monsieur gentoo est venu me dire que portage n'aurait pas buté sur ces deux problèmes... J'étais aussi curieux de voir comment fonctionnait une distribution basée sur la compilation   :Cool: 

----------

## TTK

 *zuluxxx wrote:*   

> TTK: Je suis d'accord que SSH sauve la vie pour installer gentoo surtout sur une machine un peu lente mais je vois pas en quoi c'est un avantage sur les autres distro qui on aussi ssh et des outils console de gestion de paquets.

 

En effet, c'est pour ça que je disais d'abord vive linux.

Mais à chaque fois que j'ai du installer une redhat ou une mandrake j'ai du rester assis des plombes devant, juste pour clicker sur ok une fois de temps en temps, ou changer un CD. Avec l'install de gentoo tu continues a vivre ta vie. Cela dit, ça vaut mieux, vu le temps que ça prend de compiler le bestiau. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de paquets GRP dispo et à jour.

----------

## yuk159

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de paquets GRP dispo et à jour.

 

C'est vrai, ça peut être pratique, dans la cas d'install ou tu n'a pas le temps.

Perso je m'organise un petit bureau vite fait en une nuit (en général) et une fois en place je fini l'install tout en bossant sur mon poste, mais c'est vrai que pour certains paquets j'aimerai bien pouvoir passer par du binaire.

J'ai installé aussi des gentoo pour d'autres personnes, et dans ce cas là ça me plairai carrément (oui un peu fainéant quand je sais que le mec va réinstallé Windows de toute manière).

Enfin bon ya toujours la solution de faire soit mème ces binaire ou de faire un clone de son disque.

Bon bin au final, un post qui sert à rien et qui est totalement off  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Sinon, XGL, c'est pas lent du tout, j'ai tout fait bouger comme un malade ... vu que c'est la 6600 GT qui bosse, mon CPU dépasse pas les ... 2%. Mais bon, ça m'a saoulé... surtout les fenêtres flamby 

 

Je l'ai viré pour la même raison ces fenêtres molles c'est rigolo un moment mais ça lasse vite, par contre c'est vrai que c'est rapide.

PS: pour ceux qui vont dire que l'on peut virer le plugin, l'autre raison j'utilise six bureaux.    :Cool: 

----------

## terminou

moi parce que y a tout plein de copain sur le forum pour m'aider et pis ca jette un max d'avoir une gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Jerem

J'ai choisi Gentoo simplement parce que je ne supporte plus aucune autre distro.

J'en avais assez d'avoir pour dépendance un démon pour le son alors que j'installe un éditeur de texte...

J'aime bien les initscripts aussi, comparés à ceux de Debian, où la moindre install vous ajoute 30 démons déjà lancés sans préavis (j'ai pris Debian mais c'est symptomatique d'autres distributions également).

J'aime particulièrement Gentoo Hardened, qui permet sans souci d'installer un système MAC.

La seule chose vraiment ennuyeuse, c'est quand un ebuild ne veut pas s'installer à cause d'un USE flag non activé sur une dépendance, et qu'on est averti qu'à la fin.

[EDIT] J'avais oublié l'essentiel : le forum est excellent [/EDIT]Last edited by Jerem on Fri Aug 25, 2006 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UB|K

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> PS: pour ceux qui vont dire que l'on peut virer le plugin, l'autre raison j'utilise six bureaux.   

 

et genre on peut pas avoir 6 bureaux? ceci n'est que pure désinformation, on peut avoir jusqu'à 100 bureaux (enfin viewports comme ils disent).

----------

## geekounet

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   PS: pour ceux qui vont dire que l'on peut virer le plugin, l'autre raison j'utilise six bureaux.    
> 
> et genre on peut pas avoir 6 bureaux? ceci n'est que pure désinformation, on peut avoir jusqu'à 100 bureaux (enfin viewports comme ils disent).

 

[mode troll] Fvwm permet d'avoir 2^32 bureaux   :Cool:  [/mode troll]

(enfin perso, je n'ai que 2 bureaux de 12 pages)

----------

## nico_calais

Trop de bureaux tue le bureau. Je suis pas organisé à la base, si je me met à utiliser une trentaine de bureaux, je m'en sors plus   :Confused:  . Mouarfff

----------

## kwenspc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Trop de bureaux tue le bureau. Je suis pas organisé à la base, si je me met à utiliser une trentaine de bureaux, je m'en sors plus   . Mouarfff

 

Certes, 30 bureaux ça commence à faire en effet  :Laughing:  , moi j'oscille entre 6 et 12 bureaux. Au delà c'est vrai que ça devient vite le boxon.

----------

## Trevoke

J'en ai 10 mais j'en utilise peut-etre 5 en general. C'est juste au cas ou quand je deviens un peu sur-actif  :Smile: 

----------

## Ezka

Mouah zaime le violet   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   PS: pour ceux qui vont dire que l'on peut virer le plugin, l'autre raison j'utilise six bureaux.    
> 
> et genre on peut pas avoir 6 bureaux? ceci n'est que pure désinformation, on peut avoir jusqu'à 100 bureaux (enfin viewports comme ils disent).

 

Oui mais ton cube il n'a que quatre faces utilisables et honètement je ne suis pas allé cherché plus loin car pas mal d'options à part faire joli ne sont pas très utile et c'est vrai que l'effet "flamby" m'a fait écourté les choses.

Mais même si on peut avoir 100 viewports, ce que j'ignorais, c'est pas pour autant que je vais remettre xgl.

----------

## Yoko12

Tout d'abord pourquoi ais-je choisi gentoo?

Pour la compilation bien sur pour optimiser au mieu mon système tout en pouvant avoir des technologies récentes et parce que c'est un projet qui bouge beaucoup.

En suite moi j'ai installé XGL puis j'ai désactivé la plupart des plugins. En fait tout ceux qui avaient un effet visible sur l'environnement. Comme ça ma carte graphique reste pas sans rien faire même quand j'utilise pas des appli 3D.

----------

## geekounet

 *Yoko12 wrote:*   

> Tout d'abord pourquoi ais-je choisi gentoo?
> 
> Pour la compilation bien sur pour optimiser au mieu mon système tout en pouvant avoir des technologies récentes

 

Désolé, mais c'est un argument bidon  :Razz: 

La compilation n'apporte pas de gain de perfs significatif dans la plupart des applications (mis à part je pense les applis multimédia qui elles peuvent profiter à fond des extensions mmx, sse, 3dnow, ...). Il s'avère même souvent que les distrib binaires apportent de meilleurs perfomances que Gentoo.

----------

## Yoko12

Je ne suis pas un expert en la matière, hein, je ne pense pas avoir la science infuse (désolé pour la faute si faute il y a) non plus, mais je ne pense pas que ce que tu dis est vrai.

Je pense qu'un noyau compilé pour mon celeron tourneras de toute manière plus vite qu'une debian 686. Il va pas tenter e charger des trucs en trop et auras tout ce qu'il lui faut.

Avant la gentoo j'avais testé Siwtfox, ce n'est pas une appli très lourde et elle se fout de mes jeux d'instructions, pourtant au démarrage elle était sensiblement plus rapide (c'était avec un Athlon XP).

D'ailleur les benchmark où WINE est plus performant que certains Windows sont fait sous gentoo si je ne m'abuse.

Mais je peut me tromper.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Désolé, mais c'est un argument bidon  
> 
> La compilation n'apporte pas de gain de perfs significatif dans la plupart des applications (mis à part je pense les applis multimédia qui elles peuvent profiter à fond des extensions mmx, sse, 3dnow, ...). Il s'avère même souvent que les distrib binaires apportent de meilleurs perfomances que Gentoo.

 

Oui j'avais lu un article il y a quelques mois qui disait que dans la plupart des cas, une debian était un peu plus rapide qu'une gentoo... Naturellement ça dépend de l'utilisation qu'on en fait et la différence n'est vraiment pas flagrante !

 *Quote:*   

> D'ailleur les benchmark où WINE est plus performant que certains Windows sont fait sous gentoo si je ne m'abuse.

 

Oui mais je ne crois pas que ces mêmes tests ont été effectués avec autre chose justement... Sinon, prend par exemple firefox ou openoffice : je ne suis pas sûr que ces deux applications sont plus rapides sur une gentoo. En tous cas ce n'est pas l'expérience que j'ai eu lorsque je suis passé de debian à gentoo

----------

## titoucha

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La compilation n'apporte pas de gain de perfs significatif dans la plupart des applications (mis à part je pense les applis multimédia qui elles peuvent profiter à fond des extensions mmx, sse, 3dnow, ...). Il s'avère même souvent que les distrib binaires apportent de meilleurs perfomances que Gentoo.

 

ET comment cela est il possible car en fait les deux à la base sont compilées, les devs de Debian par exemple ont les même flags gcc à leur disposition, je ne comprend pas.   :Shocked: 

PS: ce n'est pas un troll mais une vraie question.

----------

## yuk159

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   
> 
> La compilation n'apporte pas de gain de perfs significatif dans la plupart des applications (mis à part je pense les applis multimédia qui elles peuvent profiter à fond des extensions mmx, sse, 3dnow, ...). Il s'avère même souvent que les distrib binaires apportent de meilleurs perfomances que Gentoo. 
> 
> ET comment cela est il possible car en fait les deux à la base sont compilées, les devs de Debian par exemple ont les même flags gcc à leur disposition, je ne comprend pas.  
> ...

 

Tout simplement parce que la compilation n'est pas la seule chose qui permet d'optimiser un système, si on en croit les divers documentation sur le sujet ou divers témoignages sur ce forum.

Alors oui je suis assez d'accord avec pierreg, sur des machine équivalente, j'ai souvent constater que Gentoo n'était pas forcement aussi réactive qu'une Slackware par exemple.

Mais celà ne veux pas dire qu'elle ne le peut pas, mais une Gentoo n'est pas plus rapide que parce qu'elle est Gentoo_la_distro_de_la_mort_compilé_pour_mon_proc.

Le choix du noyaux suivant l'utilisation de la machine, le prelink, biensur les cflags choisi etc etc... font qu'aucune Gentoo ne ressemble à une autre.

----------

## titoucha

Avec une réponse moin racourcie je suis entièrement d'accord, c'est même ce que j'ai constaté sur la mienne qui à gagné en réactivité au fur et à mesure de l'augmentation de mes connaissances de linux.

----------

## Enlight

IMHO le fait que les CFLAGS aient pas mal perdu de leur prestige c'est que justement en mainstream les devs se sont apperçus que peut êtyre ça valait le coup ces choses là, du coup dans de nombreux makefile il y'a déjà des optimisations proposées. Après dire que ça joue pour rien faut pas abuser, l'impact d'un fomit-frame-pointer (le genre de flag que le dév en mainstream va pas trop oser mettre, après si le dév de distro le fait c'est son choix) je trouve qu'on le sent bien par exemple (d'ailleurs à quand un bootstrap à la dure qu'on puisse faire joujou avec mregparm?)

Sinon le problème c'est que réactivité et perfs sont malheuresement rarement liées, à la prise en main en général le seul truc qu'on remarque c'est les temps de lancement, temps de démarrage etc... c'est un peu le packaging d la chose, c'est là qu'il faut savoir tuner son fs jouer sur les ldflags voir se permettre un petit ramdisk.

Pour la réactivité on devrait aussi théoriquement avoir le "choix" d'abandonner le PIC qui ralenti tous les linkage dynamiques mais fait économiser de la RAM... c'est le genre de domaine où le choix n'est pas évident.

----------

## titoucha

Pour les CFLAGS je n'ai pas voulu dire qu'ils ne servaient à rien, mais ce que j'ai constaté sur les distributions "grand publique" c'est qu'il y a eu une sacré amélioration au niveau de la réactivité de celles-ci et donc que l'avantage que pouvait avoir Gentoo là dessus c'était amenuisé et qu'il fallait maintenant jouer sur d'autres paramètres pour compter maintenir une certaine "distance" au niveau vitesse/réactivité avec celles-ci.

----------

## kwenspc

Généralement les distribs binaires utilisent pur de cflags speciaux. Un ptit -Os pour la taille des binaires et comme l'a fait remarquer Enlight, ils jouent aussi sur les flags de linkage etc... Il en jouent même vraiment pas mal. En plus d'utiliser des techniques comme le prelink etc...

Gentoo nous offrent la capacité de faire la même chose sinon mieux. Après ça dépend vraiment de ce que l'on cherche : un chargement rapide (réactivité) ou un fonctionnement utra-fluide des programmes (perfomances)? 

C'est trés difficile de lier les deux. Et je peus le dire, pour l'avoir comparé, une debian testing sur mon ordinateur de travaille était plus réactive (elle chargeait plus vite les programmes) mais question performances (rapidité à l'exécution) elle était battue à plate couture par la gentoo que j'ai mis ensuite. 

enfin il est vrai que pour le commun des mortels je ne crois pas que ce soit interessant de jouer avec tout ça, il faut en avoir l'interêt et surtout bien comprendre ce qu'on l'on fait (j'ai fait quelques erreurs parfois et c'est pas la joie).

----------

## salamandrix

Pour le violet...  :Very Happy: 

Plus sérieusement, cela faisait un peu moins de trois ans que je tournais sur LFS (que d'ailleurs je conseille pour sa pédagogie). Un peu fatigué de devoir gérer les dépendances, je me suis dit que j'allais installé une distribution les gérant. Tester la kubuntu, que je n'ai vraiment pas apprécié, puis la mandriva (non ne criez pas, j'avais des raisons pour celle-ci...). Étrangement, après une LFS, ne pas compiler les packages me manquait beaucoup, aussi la gentoo s'est imposée... (Je précise que je ne recherche pas des performances bien souvent imaginaires par la compilation, mais simplement que celle-ci me semble tellement en adéquation avec la GPL).

Cela doit faire trois semaines que je suis dessus, et je suis assez impressionné par portage, et notamment cette possibilité de mélanger la branche stable à l'unstable, sans parler de USE.

Voilà, voilou.

----------

## Tom_

Interessant le petit HS sur les autres distribs. Juste par curiosité j'aimerais bien en savoir un plus sur les optimisations générales de quelques distribs : quelqu'un aurait un ou plusieurs liens sur la chose? Merci.

----------

## PabOu

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> Interessant le petit HS sur les autres distribs. Juste par curiosité j'aimerais bien en savoir un plus sur les optimisations générales de quelques distribs : quelqu'un aurait un ou plusieurs liens sur la chose? Merci.

 

En plus de ce qui a déjà été dit (réactivité VS performances), je pense que les distros binaires ont des flags d'optimisation totallement différents d'un paquet à un autre, ils sont testés pour celà.. tandis qu'avec Gentoo, on a nos flags globaux, et puis seulement deux ou trois petites modifs selon l'ebuild, mais au final, il me semble que ca reste encore assez loin des options poussées des distros binaires.

----------

## kwenspc

ce qu'il manque donc pour pousser le bouchon de "l'optimisation" à 100% c'est :

```

/etc/portage/package.clfags

/etc/portage/package.cxxlfags

et

/etc/portage/package.ldflags

```

----------

## titoucha

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> Interessant le petit HS sur les autres distribs. Juste par curiosité j'aimerais bien en savoir un plus sur les optimisations générales de quelques distribs : quelqu'un aurait un ou plusieurs liens sur la chose? Merci.

 

Si tu est intéressé par les CFLAGS je te conseilles de lire ce thread, c'est sur l'optimisation de flags paquet par paquet.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-479073.html

Edit:grillé, bon moi il y a plus de détailles   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Enlight

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *Tom_ wrote:*   Interessant le petit HS sur les autres distribs. Juste par curiosité j'aimerais bien en savoir un plus sur les optimisations générales de quelques distribs : quelqu'un aurait un ou plusieurs liens sur la chose? Merci. 
> 
> En plus de ce qui a déjà été dit (réactivité VS performances), je pense que les distros binaires ont des flags d'optimisation totallement différents d'un paquet à un autre, ils sont testés pour celà.. tandis qu'avec Gentoo, on a nos flags globaux, et puis seulement deux ou trois petites modifs selon l'ebuild, mais au final, il me semble que ca reste encore assez loin des options poussées des distros binaires.

 

justement pas, sur une distro binaire, le dév peut par exemple pas se permettre que si tu lache un gdb sur ton prog tu te fasse envoyer péter parcequ'il n'y a pas de frame-pointer, hors sur x86 se libérer un registre c'es é-no-rme. Sur ce point là je pense qu'on a un énorme avantage. Après il me semble qu'il était de notoriété publique qu'ubuntu a lancé la mode des LDFLAGS avec -Wl,-O1 et pour l'heure je pense qu'hormis gentoo, y'a pas des masses de machines qui profitent des hashstyle et autres nouveautés.

Par contre les pertes en réactivité en général ça vient plutôt de côté bleeding edge, par exemple les "vieilles" glibc était moins grosses, ne vérifiaient pas les mallocs etc..., je pense plutôt que les différences viennent de là.

----------

## Tom_

En fait ce que je voulais savoir c'est les techniques qu'utilise les autres distros : les CFLAGS, les LDFLAGS utilisés ... et tous les autres trucs.

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Si tu est intéressé par les CFLAGS je te conseilles de lire ce thread, c'est sur l'optimisation de flags paquet par paquet.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-479073.html
> 
> 

 

Ouai je connais j'utilise cette astuce pour certains programmes qui ne compilent pas à cause de mes LDFLAGS.

Par contre, je ne pense jamais à l'optimisation paquet par paquet, il faudrait que je renseigne.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> et pour l'heure je pense qu'hormis gentoo, y'a pas des masses de machines qui profitent des hashstyle et autres nouveautés.
> 
> 

 

Je crois que seuls Gentoo et la Fedora Core 6 utilisent les hashstyle pour le moment.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Tom_ wrote:*   Interessant le petit HS sur les autres distribs. Juste par curiosité j'aimerais bien en savoir un plus sur les optimisations générales de quelques distribs : quelqu'un aurait un ou plusieurs liens sur la chose? Merci. 
> 
> Si tu est intéressé par les CFLAGS je te conseilles de lire ce thread, c'est sur l'optimisation de flags paquet par paquet.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-479073.html
> ...

 

le lien est mort, dommage  [edit] mais non qu'est ce que je raconte!  il est pas mort du tout dslé [/edit]

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ce qu'il manque donc pour pousser le bouchon de "l'optimisation" à 100% c'est :
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/portage/package.clfags
> ...

 

Et bien tu peux faire joujou avec ça déjà:

[EMERGE]régler les CFLAGS par paquet \o/

Le nom choisi par fabienZ est très réducteur car en fait ça ne se réduit pas du tout qu'au CFLAGS. c'est même très puissant je trouve!

----------

## raynox

Cool je suis le 100eme   :Cool: 

J'ai voté "parce qu'on peut configurer à la mimine tout ce qu'il y a sur notre machine"

----------

## ercete

j'ai voté : parce que le forum Gentoo est remplis de super-potes-qui-vont-pouvoir-m'aider-si-je-galère

ca c'est ce qui me fait RESTER sous gentoo  :Razz: 

sinon j'aurais sans doute répondu : parce que LFS c'est trop dur pour moi

----------

## man in the hill

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ce qu'il manque donc pour pousser le bouchon de "l'optimisation" à 100% c'est :
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/portage/package.clfags
> ...

 

Rien a voir avec la performance mais je rajouterais pour les maj auto:

```
/etc/portage/package.cvs

/etc/portage/package.svn

/etd/portage/package.git
```

[édit] Ou une petite option ds portage pour les paquets  9999[/édit]

                                                                           @ +

----------

## Oupsman

Moi j'ai voté "parce que je voulais surtout pas mettre une Febundriva", ce qui est vrai. Quand j'ai installé mon serveur perso sous Linux, j'ai choisi Gentoo car on installait TOUT depuis le scratch. LFS me plaisait pas mal aussi. 

Là j'ai installé Gentoo sur mon portable semi-pro, sans utiliser de livecd du tout. J'ai booté en réseau sur un OS minimal (stage3 gentoo customisé) et c'est marre !

----------

